# Fischerprüfung in Oberhausen



## Infamous (14. Juli 2012)

hallo leute

Kann mir jemand sagen wann die nächste Prüfung in Oberhausen ist?

Habe schon online gesucht aber nichts gefunden. das einzige was ich gefunden habe waren die Termine für den Vorbereitungskurs. Bei Prüfung waren da nur ? .

laut internet soll die Prüfung ja im Haus Union stattfinden. muss man die angel dort komplett zusammen bauen oder nur die sachen in der richtigen reihen folge hinlegen?


----------



## Theo (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Oberhausen*

Hi,

also ein Kollege aus OB hat im letztem Jahr alles zusammenbauen müssen, das scheint wohl da üblch zu sein.
In Wesel siehts schon wieder anders aus, da musste man bisher nur alles in Reihenfolge hinlegen.

Aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein, wenn du am Wasser bist musst Du Dein Zeuchs ja auch zusammengebaut haben, sonst wird das mit dem Angeln nichts... |rolleyes


Gruss


----------

